# Kurzfilme mit der DIGI!



## Christina (6. Januar 2004)

Ich kann mit meiner Digi kleine Kurzfilme machen und bin damit sehr zufrieden, weil auch der Ton super passt. 
Ich würde jetzt gerne kleine Kurzflimchen machen, hab da auch ein paar gute Ideen ---> jetzt möchte ich wissen ob ich da auch bei Contest mitmachen kann. oder  ich habe auch schon von so kleinen Werbespots gehört gegen Alkohol und Drogen die man dann einschicken kann und was gwinnen kann. Wo finde ich eine Seite wo solche Contest aufgelistet sind? Oder einfach was in die Richtung. 

Lg Christina


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2004)

hilft immer.


----------



## Christina (6. Januar 2004)

Nein da Googel hilft mir eben nicht! han rein gar nix gschieds gfunda nur abgelaufene Contests.


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2004)

Eines der Ergebnisse, das Google innerhalb von 2 Minuten gebracht hat.
Link 

tirolausserfern

PS: Aus Vorarlberg?


----------



## Pinback (29. Januar 2004)

Schau mal bei http://www.kurzfilm.de


----------

